# Anybody else own more than 1 Apple Watch?



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I’ve always only purchased the Space Black Apple Watch. 

This year I had to buy it on Hermès to have a Space Black Series 6. I was REALLY liking the Stainless Steel Fauve Barenia and splurged on a second Apple Watch which the thought I was going to consider which one I’d potentially sell. In the end I kept both. Anyone else have more than 1?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Not me. Gotta ask, though -- how easy is it to manage multiple watches? I know that Apple gear already is pretty nice about sending notifications only to the device that you're using, for example.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

BarracksSi said:


> Not me. Gotta ask, though -- how easy is it to manage multiple watches? I know that Apple gear already is pretty nice about sending notifications only to the device that you're using, for example.


It's awesome, it automatically switches as soon as the watch is on the wrist. It's seamless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

Got a beater Space Black, great when doing heavy yard work. The Hermès is for business meetings when I want to appear to pay full attention while still getting emails and texts.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Mister X said:


> Got a beater Space Black, great when doing heavy yard work. The Hermès is for business meetings when I want to appear to pay full attention while still getting emails and texts.


Which leather did you go with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X (May 31, 2017)

DougFNJ said:


> Which leather did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Started out with ébène on a deployant but I've been trying the metal in black lately. The white stitching started to annoy me as having too much contrast.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I only own one active one at a time. I sell the previous one.


----------



## LMR38 (Apr 18, 2021)

I have 2. Although I normally rely on my Series 4, I also have the first gen (series 0).


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I just bought a bunch of those guards in different colors, it covers everything from most real world angles and has saved a few accidental assassination attempts already. The black looks fun with the silver crown too.


----------



## RandM (May 12, 2006)

I run or walk 6-7 times a week. I always have 2 smart watches. Now they happen to be 2 Apple 7s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I do not have two connected AWs at any time.


----------



## Infringer (12 mo ago)

I think I have 3 now. Have given a couple to the nieces and nephews as well.

I really only pick up a new one when there is a big technology jump. Still using my 6 at the moment.


----------

